# weird hummingbird pic



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

It is an LED. That is not a hummingbird it' s a military drone, and they are watching you.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

it's weird
if you turn it off to the side it just looks like the other black spots around it
it only glows like that if you look straight down his beak
what another hummer would see when they standoff
I thought it was way kool

Dave


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

What kind of hummer is that? We only have ruby throated hummingbirds around here. That is a very strange bird.


----------



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

Got any nuke plants around you?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Maybe it is a _young_ Ruby Throat, just developing its throat coloring.....
Sheri


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

I have never seen that before. I share the assumption of young male, was it smaller than an adult male?


----------



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

drobbins said:


> folks,
> 
> this afternoon a hummingbird flew into the sliding glass doors going onto my deck. he broke his neck and died.


Case in point! Get some some stickers on those patio doors. That way you and your significant others can watch them mature.

BB


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Can’t be caused by nuke plants. Or the entire bird would glow . Trust me on this one, I’ve been working in one for 22 years.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I posted a question on a forum on hummers and other people posted pictures of the same thing. It's a first year male ruby throat just beginning to develop what they called "gorget feathers" 

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/hummingbird/msg0722464722503.html?10

Dave


----------

